# Programa para recuperar contraseña de .rar

## Pabloiran

¡Hola!

Estoy buscando un programa para recuperar las contraseñas de archivos .rar. ¿Existe alguno que sea para GNU/Linux?

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.

Salut!

----------

## artic

Hola ,conocia programas .exe que hacian ese cometido ,pero tenian un problema que si la cadena era muy larga puedes hecharte meses .

Si era una pass tuya puedes adelantar y suprimir tipos de caracteres que no sueles meter en tu pass (numericos,afanumericos,mayusculas ,minusculas,etc.....) ahora si lo que necesitas es un pass de esos que trae los videos de "señoritas" no pierdas el tiempo ya que son cadenas muy grandes y no conseguiras nada ,segun tengo leido tardarias meses o mas dependiendo de tu micro.

salu2

----------

## sebastian_83

Hola, tengo el mismo problema que tenia el del primer mensaje. Necesito abrir un rar con una contraseña que no se. No la hice yo la contraseña, asi que puede ser una cadena larga, con caracteres, y el tiempo no me preocupa lo preciso urgente pero bueno... habra que esperar.

El unico problema es que no encuentro algun programa para esto, vi que hay alguno para win pero me niego a creer que no exista para linux. Seguramente es ignorancia mia. 

La solucion que encontre por ahi, es con un script hacer que lee el diccionario de claves de cracklib-words pero el tema es que tambien bash es mas lento que un binario que haga este trabajo, alguno me podria ayudar, seria o recuperar la clave o romperla, cualquier opcion es valida.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda.

Saludos.

----------

## diegoto

No lo lei del todo pero parece haber una solucion.

http://revoluciondigital.blogspot.com/2007/01/crackeador-de-passwords-rar-en-linux.html

----------

## Ralgo

 *diegoto wrote:*   

> No lo lei del todo pero parece haber una solucion.
> 
> http://revoluciondigital.blogspot.com/2007/01/crackeador-de-passwords-rar-en-linux.html

 

Esa no es solución.... el autor dice q el comando "unrar x nombredelarchivo.rar" le descomprimió un archivo suyo con pass si pedirsela. Algo que todos sabemos es raro y casi imposible, o por lo menos, ilógico.

"unrar x" lo unico que hace es descomprimir el archivo con la ruta completa, nada más.... para mi que el autor descomprimió un archivo que creyó tenia pass.

Sobre la pregunta, no conozco ningún software...   :Confused: 

----------

## Stolz

Ya han habido varios hilos similares y la conclusión siempre ha sido que no se puede averiguar la clave ni descomprimir sin conocerla.

----------

## Noss

En culquier caso podeis instalar wine y ejecutar ese programa de windows que supuestamente logra averiguar la pass.. Eso sí, como bien os han dicho como sea cadena larga os vais a añejar. o una vez lo intenté en windows con un archivo del que conocía la key o password, solo lo hice a modo de prueba no tenía más de 10 caracteres y con un core 2 duo no la encontró en todo el día, así que me aburrí y desistí de usarlo... Pero vamos si lo que hay en ese arvhivo para tí es de suma importancia, esperaras hasta meses si hace falta. 

Un saludo y que se haga corta la espera!

----------

## i92guboj

Jejejejeje, es una forma optimista de ver las cosas:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ¿Para q coño quieres crackear el password, cuando simplemente puedes ignorarlo?
> 
> 

 

El password es una clave de encriptación sin la cual poco se puede hacer para restaurar el contenido original del archivo. Es como preguntar ¿para que quieres la llave si simplemente puedes girar el pomo de la puerta? Pues muy sencillo: porque si la llave está echada el pomo "unrar x" no sirve para nada. Puedes girarlo, pero notarás que no puedes girarlo del todo porque hay un tope que no te deja: la clave.

Este muchacho se confundió un pelín y probablemente descomprimió cualquier otra cosa. O eso, o va siendo hora de dejar las drogas.

La única solución pasa por el uso de desencriptadores (para los cuales sería necesario tener una parte del contenido original) o el ataque por fuerza bruta, que como decís, puede tardar meses, años, o siglos dependiendo del tipo de clave y su longitud. Realmente no tengo ni puñetera idea sobre el cifrado que usa el formato rar, supongo que en los README y en la red habrá info suficiente sobre eso.

----------

## elsdello

Hola buenas,

puede montar un clustering con todos los ordenadores que tenga en casa por viejos que sean, y con los ordenadores de sus amigos a traves de internet i asi agilizar todo no?

 :Laughing:  weno esto realmente seria un poco bestia, pero teoricamente agilizaria el proceso muchisimo no?

----------

## i92guboj

 *elsdello wrote:*   

> Hola buenas,
> 
> puede montar un clustering con todos los ordenadores que tenga en casa por viejos que sean, y con los ordenadores de sus amigos a traves de internet i asi agilizar todo no?
> 
>  weno esto realmente seria un poco bestia, pero teoricamente agilizaria el proceso muchisimo no?

 

Un cluster lo agiliza todo, hasta el buscaminas  :Razz: 

Otra cosa es que a nadie le interese prestar cpu para que otro puueda descomprimir todos los .rar porno del mundo. Aún así, la potencia de cluster necesaria para desencriptar una clave realmente fuerte y medianamente larga hace inviable el proceso con el hardware de hoy día. Todo depende de la clave, si realmente el que la quiere cascar es su dueño, debería -al menos- tener una idea de su longitud aproximada... Si no es así, no creo necesario dar más información para ayudar a romper una clave ilegalmente.

----------

## sefirotsama

USa el descompresor de linia de comandos unrar x archivo.rar

Supongo que tendra el equivalente para linia de comandos con password. Crea un script de shell que haga que el string equivalente a la llave, y aumente si no la contraseÃ±a no es valida. No emplees solo el ASCII si es un RAR comercial o .pr0n

Si el RAR lo hice yo y yo le puse una contrasenya encriptada, olvida de encontrar el contenido...

Si es algo que bajaste de emule sencillamente vuelve a bajarlo de nuevo o busca la contrasenya en la web que lo colgaron porque ya te digo que se tarada mucho.

Puedes repartir la faena entre varios PC para agilizarlo, aunque esto es un rompecabezas que depende de ti.

Si te interesa las app de windows (sÃ³n todas comeciales) y la emulas con wine, avisa y te digo unos cuantos nombres... creo que una era Rar password recovery y se agiliza mÃ¡s si intentas descomprimir por fuerza bruta el archivo de menor peso.

Dinos que tipo de archivo es, y te dire el grado de difiultad tiene. Genralmente si es warez de una web puede coincidir la pass con el usuario que lo colgÃ³ o con el dominio de la web.

----------

## Zagloj

Decían por ahí que usa AES256, así que lo que es desencriptar va a ser que no... en cuanto a sacar la passphrase pues depende, una de 30 dígitos con armadura ascii es difícil de sacar si no eres una organización del gobierno o similar.

----------

## revoluciondigital

Muy buenas, he visto q por aqui hay demasiada gente q tiene claro q si a ellos no les funciona, por eso es algo imposible.

Si bien no os puedo decir porq coño funciona, la verdad es q asi es. Y en cuanto a ... es q sera gilipollas y se pensara q tiene password cuando no tiene ... bueno, creo q es bastante obvio q cuando te pide password o sino no se descomprime ... normalmente es porq tiene password.

Os puedo asegurar q todos los archivos de paginas webs q te dicen q te busques la vida para descomprimirlo pero q ni de coña te dan la pass, con este sistema q no me lo he inventado yo (no se quien lo descubrio, ni como lo hizo) los descomprimo todos y sin perder un solo segundo en crackear nada, lo descomprimes directamente.

Esto de unrar x archivo, lo encontre ya hace tiempo buscando algo para crackear estos ficheros q os comentaba arriba, ya no habia forma ... y por casualidad llegue a un foro de la upc (universitat politecnica de catalunya) q lo comentaban. Lo probe y funciono.

He buscado mucho mas informacion sobre porq en algunos casos funciona y en otros no, lo mas cercano q he estado de encontrar una respuesta ha sido en unos foros en yahoo respuestas, pero no estoy seguro de q sea eso.

Por lo visto la unica diferencia son algunas librerias (no especificaron cuales) de unrar. Como ya comente en mi blog, no tengo unas sources.list demasiado raras asi q en teoria cualquiera podria hacerlo. Tal vez sea cuestion de paciencia e ir instalando librerias.

Si alguno me dice algun comando para sacar todas las librerias q tengo instaladas sobre unrar, pues os pongo un listado.

Saludos a todos los incredulos.

(Si miras la realidad lo suficientemente cerca, veras los pixels)

----------

## revoluciondigital

Bueno os paso el link de donde saque esto.

http://asterx.upc.es/node/240

Aunq esta en catalan, os traduzco por si no lo entendeis.

Hola monstuos!! Tengo aqui un monton de juegos de play comprimidos en rar. El problema es q no se q por que estan protegidos con password... hasta aqui todo correcto. Pero cuando los descomprimo con linux (ark) me lo pide y se lo pasa por el forro ... mientras que en windows con winrar lo hace bien. ¿Hay alguna manera de evitar los passwords de los rars en linux? Gracias gente!!

» Entrad para publicar comentarios bla bla bla

Ejecutar desde terminal

Enviado por plue el domingo 19/03/2006-21:48

Ejecutar desde terminal unrar x (i el fichero a descomprimir) y listos!

----------

## i92guboj

 *revoluciondigital wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hola monstuos!! Tengo aqui un monton de juegos de play comprimidos en rar. El problema es q no se q por que estan protegidos con password... hasta aqui todo correcto. Pero cuando los descomprimo con linux (ark) me lo pide y se lo pasa por el forro ... mientras que en windows con winrar lo hace bien. ¿Hay alguna manera de evitar los passwords de los rars en linux? Gracias gente!!
> 
> 

 

A ver, si entiendo, "winrar lo hace bien" quiere decir "winrar no pide el password". Vale, eso significa que no tiene password.

Segundo, ark lo pide, eso significa que has topado con uno de los 18mil bugs abiertos para ark (cifra estimada, no tomar en serio).

Para que lo entiendas, si el archivo está encriptado REALMENTE, no se puede desencriptar sin la pass. Así de sencillo. La gente parece no entender que la encriptación no es una simple cerradura que solo funciona si el programa que lee el rar la usa. Es MANDATORIO pasar por ella si quieres desencriptar (y así poder leer) el contenido del rar. Sin ella, solo obtendrías un montón de bytes sin sentido que no servirían para nada.

Si funciona, es que no lo está (encriptado), punto. No se trata de creer, es una realidad. No hablamos de religiones, sino de matemáticas. Lee algo de criptografía y sobre AES y DES y podrás hablar con algo más de propiedad.

AES128 (corfirmado, es el algoritomo usado en rar para cifrar) es uno de los más sólidos algoritmos de cifrado. Si el archivo está cifrado, ningún comando mágico te va a ayudar. Y si lo hace, es que no existe tal cifrado. Simplemente programas defectuosos que te piden claves que no existen.

----------

## revoluciondigital

Confirmado, teneis razon. Se trataba de un bug del programa este q me habia confundido, unido a el comentario ese en foro. Hacia tiempo q no descomprimia nada, no se si ha sido la actualizacion a 3.70 o realmente nunca habia funcionado y el problema parece q estaba en el file roller de gnome. El tema es q ahora yo tampoco puedo descomprimir nada. Curiosamente tampoco los archivos q tengo grabados en dvd ...

Ya no se q pensar...

----------

## i92guboj

Lo dicho, si en la red te martillean todos los días con lo mismo, pasa de ser rumor a ser creencia, de creencia a religión, y luego se convierte en un axioma del pensamiento universal, como lo del "pienso, luego existo". Aquí, como en muchos otros campos, podría aplicar mi simil favorito: en los programas de Ana Rosa pasa igual, el proceso es el mismo. Lo cual no quiere decir que lo que se dice sea verdad (y aunque lo fuera, tampoco es que vaya a tener relevancia alguna, pero eso es otro tema   :Twisted Evil: 

No es culpa de nadie confundirse con algo que está tan extensamente difundido, y tampoco es culpa de nadie equivocarse, sobre todo cuando ciertos bugs providenciales apoyan la "teoría". Pero bueno...

Quién pueda probar, solo tiene que emerger rar (shareware) en portage, y hacer esto:

```
$ /opt/rar/bin/rar a -hppepe -ppepe pepe.rar fvwm/

RAR 3.70 beta 1   Copyright (c) 1993-2007 Alexander Roshal   8 Jan 2007

Shareware version         Type RAR -? for help

Evaluation copy. Please register.

Creating archive pepe.rar

Adding    fvwm/events.config                                          OK 

Adding    fvwm/panel_Kuake.config                                     OK 

Adding    fvwm/menu-commands.config                                   OK 

Adding    fvwm/bindings.config                                        OK 

Adding    fvwm/mods.config                                            OK 

Adding    fvwm/panel_Exit.config                                      OK 

Adding    fvwm/side-menu-panel.config                                 OK 

Adding    fvwm/initVars.config                                        OK 

Adding    fvwm/.FvwmConsole-History                                   OK 

Adding    fvwm/windowops.config                                       OK 

Adding    fvwm/.fs-restart-pinkroom:0.0                               OK 

Adding    fvwm/menu-data.config                                       OK 

Adding    fvwm/panel_Xosview.config                                   OK 

Adding    fvwm/functions.config                                       OK 

Adding    fvwm/config                                                 OK 

Adding    fvwm/.menu_thumb_size                                       OK 

Adding    fvwm/panel_Amarok.config                                    OK 

Adding    fvwm/panel_Systray.config                                   OK 

Adding    fvwm/panel_WMApplets.config                                 OK 

Adding    fvwm/styles.config                                          OK 

Adding    fvwm/panel_FvwmMenu.config                                  OK 

Done

$ unrar x ../pepe.rar 

UNRAR 3.70 beta 7 freeware      Copyright (c) 1993-2007 Alexander Roshal

Enter password (will not be echoed) for pepe.rar: 

Encrypted file:  CRC failed in ../pepe.rar (password incorrect ?)

No files to extract

```

Como veis, sin pass, no hay archivos. El fichero no puede ser reconstruído, por lo cual, unrar ni siquiera lo reconoce como un archivo rar válido, y, por supuesto, no encuentra contenido en el mismo.

----------

## RAFD

Dicen que para todo existe mas de una solución y por eso creo que sería perfectamente posible crackear un archivo rar, creado con password. Ahora bien, el procedimiento que yo utilizaría, sería el siguiente (ocurrencia mía, nada mas. No me dedico a estas cosas):

1.- Crear un archivo RAR que contenga solo un par de ficheros. Un par de imágenes podrían servir perfectamente para nuestro aprendizaje.

2.- Examinar el archivo con un editor binario (Linux tiene varios y son muy buenos).

3.- Hacer un checksum del archivo por si las moscas, quizas este dato nos pueda servir mas adelante.

Bueno. Ya hemos completado la primera etapa. Hemos creado un archivo RAR (sin password) que contiene dos imágenes para conceptos de prueba solamente. Ahora bien. En esta segunda etapa, crearemos un nuevo archivo RAR con el mismo contenido de lss referidas imágenes de prueba; sin embargo, en esta ocasión, incluiremos una password cualquiera a nuestra elección. ¿Me van siguiendo?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Pues bien. Ahora que ya tenemos a mano los dos archivos RAR con el mismo contenido, aunque recordemos que el segundo es el fichero que ha sido creado con una password obviamente, ahora procederemos a comparar este segundo archivo (con password incluida en el) con el primero. El resultado de esta comparación, se traducirá en que, probablemente:

1.- El fichero con pasword será mas largo que el primero (muy probablemente)

2.- El checksum de este segundo fichero, será distinto al primero (obviamente hay mas "data" en este archivo).

3.- Editamos el archivo con un editor binario y lo comparamos, línea por línea, con el primero que creamos (el que no tiene password).

4.- Apuntamos las diferencias y sobre todo, anotamos las líneas del fichero (direcciones) que son diferentes (esto es lo vital).

En este punto, quizás descubriremos el sector(es) del fichero (dirección) dónde se almacena la password encriptada. Y bueno. Ahora solo quedará por hacer lo siquiente:

1.- Editamos el fichero RAR que contiene la password y lo dejamos igual que el primero, es decir, con el mismo contenido binario y si hay que eliminar alguna dirección del fichero (línea binaria, caractér, etc), simplemente lo hacemos a secas.

2.- Una vez comprobada la similitud entre ámbos ficheros, procedemos a guardarlo. Esto se traducirá obviamente e que ahora dispondremos de dos ficheros y con una misma cantidad de Kb, sin embargo, igualmente haremos un checksum para comprobar que nada haya quedado sin editar, puesto que aquello podría ocasionar la corrupción del archivo, así que debemos tomar todas las precauciones al respecto.

3.- Y bueno. Finalmente lo descomprimimos con urar y vemos que sucede. Lo obvio será que no nos pida ninguna password, así que ahora podemos decir que ya sabemos como hackear un fichero rar protegido con password.   :Laughing: 

Finalizo aquí. Ahora debemos repetir este mismo procedimiento con otro tipo de archivos, incluyéndo quizás en el rar algunos mp3, mov, txt, etc.    Lo bueno de esto será que muy probablemente "descubriremos" la direción del fichero donde se almacena la password encriptada. Abviamente la "limpiamos" con el editor y volvemos a probar, una y otra vez. Deberíamos llegar a dominar esta técnica en apenas un par de horas.

Finalmente, tomamos un archivo rar cualquiera, que contenga una password y que obviamente desconoceremos. Abrimos el archivo con nuestro editor binario y simplemente "atacamos" la dirección(es) del fichero que ya sabemos, dirección que no es otra mas que la que RAR utiliza para almacenar la password del fichero en forma encriptada. Removemos la data, guardamos el archivo (siempre dejándo una copia del original) y finalmente, ejecutamos el urar pero sin necesidad de utilizar ninguna password. 

Esto todo por ahora. Quizás este procedimiento les sea de utilidad con otros ficheros encriptados con password Eso es todo. Por lo menos, ahora ya saben algo que es muy básico tal vez, pero esto -probablemente- ya es muy bueno para empezar, ¿no lo creen?   :Wink: 

Les mando un grán saludo. 

RAFD.

http://electrotux.no-ip.com

----------

## kropotkin

RAFD:

si fuese tan simple todo el mundo estaría crakeando de es forma todo tipo de archivos con passwords.

winrar comprime los archivos, y cuando uno pone una pass, esa password al parecer la usa en el algoritmo de compresión.

por eso cuando intentas descomprimir los archivos con una pass erronea, aunque descomprimas, los archivos serán cualquier cosa, ya que descomprimió con un algoritmo distinto al que comprimio, no se si me sigues la idea y a lo que voy.

los archivos comprimidos con pass y sin pass serán totalmente distintos.. ya que se comprimen de formas distintas.

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

 *RAFD wrote:*   

> Dicen que para todo existe mas de una solución y por eso creo que sería perfectamente posible crackear un archivo rar, creado con password. Ahora bien, el procedimiento que yo utilizaría, sería el siguiente (ocurrencia mía, nada mas. No me dedico a estas cosas):
> 
> 

 

La solución es el brute force, y no vale la pena computacionalmente hablando, si la clave es medianamente larga, porque todos nosotros estariamos fiambres antes de que se encuentre una clave válida.

Si alguien quiere leer más que siga, para los que no quieran tan tolo quiero dejar claro de una santa vez que el único medio para desencriptar un rar comprimido es por brute force: EL ÚNICO. Punto. Se necesita el password, porque todo el contenido del rar usa el mismo password para desencriptarse.

Puedes obtener un rar válido sin dicho password? SI. Sirve eso para algo? NO, NO y NO. El rar, como rar, será válido, su contenido será basura que no tendrá nada que ver con el original.

Si no tienes la clave de desencriptado, no necesitas hacer tantas cosas. Simplemente dile al programa que tu usas para descomprimir que haga lo que hace cuando el password es válido. Con un editor hexadecimal se hace eso fácil tan solo cambiando un par de bytes aquí y allá. Es ensamblador básico.

El archivo descomprimirá, y obtendrás un montón de basura inútil, porque tu pass de desencriptado no es válido, y por tanto no se pueden reconstruir los datos originales.

No se trata de que el descompresor te de permiso o no, recordad que el unrar de linux es opensource, cualquiera podría cambiarlo si fuera algo tan supremamente trivial, y no haría falta ni siquiera saber que leches en JZ o JNZ en ensamblador. No es tan difícil de entender. 

Volviendo a la única "solución": RAR posee un mecanismo de encriptación de 128 bits, y además posee mecanismos de autenticación por firma, también encriptada. No es tan sencillo romper algo así. Y menos en tu casa. Quizás con un cluster de unos cientos de equipos sea viable, no lo se, pero desde luego, para abrir porno no lo es.

En segundo lugar: tu idea de lo que un checksum es es incorrecta.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1.- Crear un archivo RAR que contenga solo un par de ficheros. Un par de imágenes podrían servir perfectamente para nuestro aprendizaje.
> 
> 2.- Examinar el archivo con un editor binario (Linux tiene varios y son muy buenos).
> ...

 

Lo que tu entiendes por checksum es el tamaño del fichero, y eso no es así. El checksum, su mismo nombre lo dice, es una suma. La suma del valor de todos los bytes del fichero. Por tanto, los checksums de dos ficheros con contenido tienen una posibilidad entre millones de ser iguales, solo eso. Por lo general, jamás lo serán.

En segundo lugar, al tratarse de una simple suma, si que es posible que los valores sean iguales incluso aunque las longitudes no coincidan, por lo cual, tu método además de ineficaz sería totalmente inseguro, y se basaría básicamente en la casualidad. 

Además, está la cosa del comparar byte por byte. Suerte con eso en un rar de 10 megas. Sería bastante "entretenido"   :Twisted Evil: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> En este punto, quizás descubriremos el sector(es) del fichero (dirección) dónde se almacena la password encriptada. Y bueno. Ahora solo quedará por hacer lo siquiente:
> 
> 1.- Editamos el fichero RAR que contiene la password y lo dejamos igual que el primero, es decir, con el mismo contenido binario y si hay que eliminar alguna dirección del fichero (línea binaria, caractér, etc), simplemente lo hacemos a secas.
> ...

 

Como resultado de lo anterior, al desencriptar este fichero solo obtendrías datos corruptos, que no se parecerían en nada a los originales. Es decir, lo que tu estás haciendo es cambiar una clave "", por otra "mipaswordimaginario". No hay diferencia entre esto y la inversion JZ-JNZ. Es lo mismo, exáctamente lo mismo. Y los datos producidos serán igualmente inútiles.

En segundo lugar, este paso provocaría un error de checksum al modificar el fichero. O sea, ni siquiera llegaría a descomprimir a no ser que edites el fuente de unrar y desactives la comprobación de checksum.

En tercer lugar, ni siquiera llegaría a eso, porque no sería un rar válido. Esto es porque es imposible que sepas donde está el pass basándote en una simple comparación visual. Es decir, que tampoco llegaría ni a comprobar el checksum.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2.- Una vez comprobada la similitud entre ámbos ficheros, procedemos a guardarlo. Esto se traducirá obviamente e que ahora dispondremos de dos ficheros y con una misma cantidad de Kb, sin embargo, igualmente haremos un checksum para comprobar que nada haya quedado sin editar, puesto que aquello podría ocasionar la corrupción del archivo, así que debemos tomar todas las precauciones al respecto.
> 
> 

 

Anulado tu extraño concepto de checksum, este paso nos lo podemos saltar  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Finalizo aquí. Ahora debemos repetir este mismo procedimiento con otro tipo de archivos, incluyéndo quizás en el rar algunos mp3, mov, txt, etc.    Lo bueno de esto será que muy probablemente "descubriremos" la direción del fichero donde se almacena la password encriptada. Abviamente la "limpiamos" con el editor y volvemos a probar, una y otra vez. Deberíamos llegar a dominar esta técnica en apenas un par de horas.
> 
> 

 

Todos los sistemas de protección actuales encriptan el pass, y jamás lo guardan en direcciones fijas. Esto estaba bien en los tiempos del príncipe de persia, pero ya no se estila. Además está el hecho de que normalmente los pass se encriptan con semillas tomadas del reloj del sistema y generadas de forma aleatoria.

Si de verdad alguien sigue interesado: que no le quepa duda que el único medio es la fuerza bruta. Es decir, probar passwords hasta obtener contenido válido. Suerte con eso también.

Existen varios programas para cascar rar en la red. Todos ellos basados en fuerza bruta. No hay otro modo.   :Exclamation: 

EDITO: Para los curiosos o curiosas, estudiosos o estudiosas, o simplemente frikis aburridos.

La especificación del rar:

http://schmidt.devlib.org/file-formats/rar-archive-file-format.html

Sobre la encriptación AES-128bits:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Encryption_Standard

----------

